# PS3 auf PS4 upgraden?!



## bockwurstklaus1984 (28. Juli 2015)

Mahlzeit in die Runde,

ich habe da folgendes Video auf Youtube entdeckt und wollte mal eure Einschätzung hören/wissen ob sowas grundsätzlich geht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrpDIV5shcU

Meiner Meinung nach ist es,als würde man auf einen alten PC ein neues Betriebssystem aufspielen,weiter stelle ich mir die Frage ob es wieder rückgängig zu machen ist?!

LG

Bockwurstklaus1984


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2015)

brauch ich mir nicht anzusehen.
ist bullshit.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2015)

Du glaubst das doch nicht wirklich, oder?

PS3 und PS4 haben eine *komplett* andere Hardware verbaut, mit einer Aktualisierung des Betriebssystems ist es bei weitem nicht erledigt. Schaut man sich andere Videos von dem Typen an, kann man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass das ein Hoax ist.


----------



## Enisra (28. Juli 2015)

letzt wollte mir einer auch erzählen das es da einen "super" trick gäbe, mit einem Amplifier ein billo Notebook auf Superniveau bringen zu können


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2015)

Klar ... oder wie man mit einem Youtubevideo einen 1.0 ECO Corsa Motor in einen 5.7L Hemi Bigblock verwandelt.


----------



## USA911 (28. Juli 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... dass das ein Hoax ist.



Rabowke, was ist denn bitte ein Hoax?


----------



## Taiwez (28. Juli 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Rabowke, was ist denn bitte ein Hoax?



So wie ich Rabi kenne, bestimmt irgendein schmuddeliges Sexspielzeug...


----------



## Enisra (28. Juli 2015)

warte, lass mich das bei Wikipedia eingeben für dich . . .
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoax


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juli 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> So wie ich Rabi kenne, bestimmt irgendein schmuddeliges Sexspielzeug...


Ja, könnte man meinen ... diesmal allerdings nicht:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoax

Wobei ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob die Frage bzgl. Hoax ernst gemeint war oder ob ich verarscht wurde.


----------



## USA911 (28. Juli 2015)

Ernst gemeint, diesen Begriff in meinem Leben noch nie gesehen, gehört...


Solange der sich nicht in Deutschland durchsetzt der Begriff.... hört sich schrecklich an...


----------



## Taiwez (28. Juli 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> warte, lass mich das bei Wikipedia eingeben für dich . . .
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoax



Ich hab dich auch lieb, Eni


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Ernst gemeint, diesen Begriff in meinem Leben noch nie gesehen, gehört...
> 
> 
> Solange der sich nicht in Deutschland durchsetzt der Begriff.... hört sich schrecklich an...



bitte was?
der begriff hoax ist jetzt nun wirklich alles andere als eine neue wortschöpfung? 
dass man das als internet-nutzer noch nie gehört hat, kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## USA911 (28. Juli 2015)

Das der Begriff neu sei, sagte ich ja auch nicht, bin in dem Falle ein untypischer Internetnutzer... mein Internet Verhalten ist meistens nur auf Informationsbeschaffung für PC, Sport und "Schülerüberprüfiung" von Hausarbeiten begrenzt und hin und wieder für Streams. Aber Youtube oder sonstige Seiten, wo der Begriff verwendet werden könnte habe ich bislang kaum besucht. Ebenso nutze ich keine Sozialennetzwerke aus desinteresse und Selbstschutz vor Schülern...


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Das der Begriff neu sei, sagte ich ja auch nicht, bin in dem Falle ein untypischer Internetnutzer... mein Internet Verhalten ist meistens nur auf Informationsbeschaffung für PC, Sport und "Schülerüberprüfiung" von Hausarbeiten begrenzt und hin und wieder für Streams. Aber Youtube oder sonstige Seiten, wo der Begriff verwendet werden könnte habe ich bislang kaum besucht. Ebenso nutze ich keine Sozialennetzwerke aus desinteresse und Selbstschutz vor Schülern...



den begriff hoax gab es schon lange vor youtube und den sozialen netzwerken.
so weit ich weiß stammt er nicht mal aus dem internet-zeitalter.

ist aber auch egal. ich höre auch beinahe jeden tag noch was neues. gottseidank. wäre ja schlimm, wenn man schon alles wüsste. (frag mal @spassbremse).


----------



## USA911 (28. Juli 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Ich höre auch beinahe jeden tag noch was neues. gottseidank. wäre ja schlimm, wenn man schon alles wüsste. (frag mal @spassbremse).



Ja, das macht das Leben spannend, sonst wäre es ja auch langweilig, wenn man schon alles kennen würde.... nur sag das mal bitte meinen Schülern, die sehen das noch nicht so 

@Spassbremse : Spassbremse, was hört denn Bonkic so an neuen Sachen?


----------



## BF2-Veteran (7. August 2015)

... und der Typ, der das Video gemacht lacht sich tot und casht mit seinem über 1 Million mal angeschauten Video ein bisschen ein


----------



## Seegurkensalat (7. August 2015)

Erinnert mich an das Software Update, das iPhones wasserdicht machen sollte:

'Waterproof iPhone' ad hoax tricked users into destroying their handsets | Technology | The Guardian


----------

